# Car news- RANGE ROVER VELAR



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾A new addition to the Range Rover family, filling the white space between the Range Rover Evoque and the Range Rover Sport
◾Land Rover reaffirms its position as the world's leading SUV brand
◾From a bloodline like no other, Velar name is derived from the original Range Rover prototypes of 1969
◾World premiere on 1 March 2017










Whitley, UK, 22 February 2017 - The luxury SUV was created in 1970 when Land Rover launched the original Range Rover. Almost half a century later that spirit of innovation continues with the introduction of the fourth member of the Range Rover family, to be unveiled on 1 March 2017.










Elegant simplicity, a visually reductive approach and pioneering consumer technology are the hallmarks of the new Range Rover Velar.

Land Rover Chief Design Officer, Gerry McGovern, said: "We call the Velar the avant garde Range Rover. It brings a new dimension of glamour, modernity and elegance to the brand. The Range Rover Velar changes everything."

Refined for every occasion, for every terrain, Velar uses unique sustainable materials and advanced engineering to continue Land Rover's drive to go Above and Beyond.

The origin of the Velar name (pronounced vel-ar) dates back to the first Range Rover prototypes of the Sixties: the pioneers of the luxury SUV landscape.

When development engineers needed to hide the true identity of the 26 pre-production Range Rovers, they chose the name Velar, derived from the Latin velare meaning to veil or cover.

Full details of the Range Rover Velar will be announced on 1 March 2017.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

So it's what, a couple of millimetres bigger and slightly more powerful than an Evoque, and a couple of millimetres smaller and slightly less powerful than a RangeRover Sport. 

Way to fill EVERY gap in your line up.

Reminds me, I need a bigger mug. My home cup is too small and my work mug is too big...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Likely be a nice looking car. Can't help but think it's also going to be totally pointless, much like the convertible Evoque...


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice. It might me pointless but people are lapping up this segment right now so makes sense for them.


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

It does literally look the same as a RR sport, there are only a few very very minor tweaks. Unfortunately I can't get a picture as all cameras are banned at the minute in final assembly and as soon they are off line they are covered in camouflage wrap.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Range rover will have 4 cars in the range and people lose their minds. BMW have the 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 + 8series. The x1, x2, x3, x4, x5, x6, i3, i8... the list goes on. Even if you include the two land rover models its not exactly excessive. 

I like it and love the idea of making a range rover that suits the budget and desires of different people.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll give it a month before the electric tailgate stops working :wall:


----------



## 1mb (Feb 19, 2017)

When Range Rover released a convertible I lost all faith and interest lol


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

They're there to make money, and this will likely sell like hot cakes. But there doesn't seem to be any Landys any more, it's all just variations on the theme of RR and RR Sport


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm hoping they put the 3.0SC engine in them & I might just px my 2014 RangeRover sport autobiography for one.

Andy


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

1mb said:


> When Range Rover released a convertible I lost all faith and interest lol


Why? The Defender has been a convertible for years


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

richtea78 said:


> Why? The Defender has been a convertible for years


Arguably that was a Land Rover, not a Range Rover (I know the same company but quite different product lines).


----------



## 1mb (Feb 19, 2017)

richtea78 said:


> Why? The Defender has been a convertible for years


There was a logical purpose behind that as opposed to the Chelsea Wagon RR


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

Anythings better than a convertible Rang Rover.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone else yearn for the good old days of cars; the days when a company's entire range of cars was Fiesta, Escort, Cortina and Granada, and for each of those you had the poverty spec, OK spec and posh spec with front electric windows and velour seats so the backs of your legs weren't left stuck to the vinyl! Now you have four versions of essentially the same thing. Crazy.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Bulkhead said:


> Does anyone else yearn for the good old days of cars; the days when a company's entire range of cars was Fiesta, Escort, Cortina and Granada, and for each of those you had the poverty spec, OK spec and posh spec with front electric windows and velour seats so the backs of your legs weren't left stuck to the vinyl! Now you have four versions of essentially the same thing. Crazy.


When I was in my teens to early 20's I had few escorts,cortina & a Granada.

Andy.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bulkhead said:


> Does anyone else yearn for the good old days of cars; the days when a company's entire range of cars was Fiesta, Escort, Cortina and Granada, and for each of those you had the poverty spec, OK spec and posh spec with front electric windows and velour seats so the backs of your legs weren't left stuck to the vinyl! Now you have four versions of essentially the same thing. Crazy.


Variety is the spice of life!

Are you the kind of person who is annoyed they don't only sell plain crisps and there isn't only 3 channels on tv. The more options the better. Allows you to buy not you want and not have to compromise on everything.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Would never buy an Evoque. Not spending that money on a 4-pot! Never understood why they don't put a 6 cylinder in it. 

I think the Velar fills a big void. Too much between RR sport and Evoque. Although I was amazed to see the RR Sport comes with 2.0 4-pot diesel these days.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> Would never buy an Evoque. Not spending that money on a 4-pot! Never understood why they don't put a 6 cylinder in it.
> 
> I think the Velar fills a big void. Too much between RR sport and Evoque. Although I was amazed to see the RR Sport comes with 2.0 4-pot diesel these days.


The sheer number of Evoques you see on the road suggests they got the choice of engines about right. Downsizing has been the way forward for years, look at the new Boxster, BMWs 2 litre 4 pot engine is a far more common sight than the 6 cylinders of old. It's a shame, but what the general non enthusiast car buyer wants. Until my wife got one and I drove it, I would never have thought of having a RR on the drive.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Would never buy an Evoque. Not spending that money on a 4-pot! Never understood why they don't put a 6 cylinder in it.
> 
> I think the Velar fills a big void. Too much between RR sport and Evoque. Although I was amazed to see the RR Sport comes with 2.0 4-pot diesel these days.


Isn't it cause the engines are mounted transversely and 6 cylinders won't fit as far as I know. Velar a fine looking motor but the prices are freightening they'll end up costing more than a RRsport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

s70rjw said:


> The sheer number of Evoques you see on the road suggests they got the choice of engines about right. Downsizing has been the way forward for years, look at the new Boxster, BMWs 2 litre 4 pot engine is a far more common sight than the 6 cylinders of old. It's a shame, but what the general non enthusiast car buyer wants. Until my wife got one and I drove it, I would never have thought of having a RR on the drive.





bigmac3161 said:


> Isn't it cause the engines are mounted transversely and 6 cylinders won't fit as far as I know. Velar a fine looking motor but the prices are freightening they'll end up costing more than a RRsport.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I discovered recently that even things like 718 boxster, TT and even SLC350 are 4 pot. Terrifying that the future is apparently 4-pot. Will never forget the first time in a naturally aspirated V8, straight 6 and V6. The thought my boys won't experience the sound is actually gutting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

bigmac3161 said:


> Velar a fine looking motor but the prices are freightening they'll end up costing more than a RRsport.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That why I'm keeping my RRS2 autobiography,,I specced a velar similar to mine & it came out dearer than a new RRS,,& LR said it was going to sit between the evoque & the sport.Their is one dealer down south that has taken orders for 100 velar's already.

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

These will sell like hot cakes.

The Evoque is very much supposed to be a cutsy ladies car- a bit like a chunky mini, which your wife or secretary would have, like a 'hers' version of a Rolex. Not so huge and difficult to drive or park as a full blown Range Rover.

I love Range Rovers and RR sports, in my opinion you will struggle to find a car as comfortable or as sorted, the interiors alone are worth the asking price, and they drive very well, too. In the hands of a good driver they are pretty capable down a nasty B road as most hot hatches and they can absorb the less than perfect roads that we have in the UK which make a lot of hot hatches and pokey saloons very crashy and hedge homing.

I have driven the RR autobiography range a lot, over a range of models/years and they are just perfect to drive. When you see businessmen in suits driving them there is no mystery as to why- they are just some comfortable and equally at home in town as they are off road. By contrast your Bentley GT and lower end Rolls or Audi A8s etc are just less roomy and less capable, the RR makes complete sense, if your wallet will stretch to it.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive got the RRS2 autobiography & it is a pleasure to drive,,I have a 66 plate Vw amarok for work & only use the RRS at the weekends,,its a lot of money (60k) sat on drive all week but it's nice when me & the wife go out sat or sun in it especially with extras like climate seats in the summer.

Andy


----------

